# Found great new way to purl!



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've always had trouble with purling continental and hate the throwing method. Found this on YouTube, it's called Norwegian purl and after about four stitches I was flying through the purling! Had to share it here with you. Hope it helps some of you as it has me.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks! I have trouble with continental purl and my tension,very noticable in my stockinette ,, this might be just the answer.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like extra movements in winding the needle point around the yarn to me but I'm a flicker. I have extra movements the way I knit and purl anyway. If it works for you, go for it!!


----------



## V.Carol (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks very interesting. Will try to remember this technique when I'm able to get back to knitting; still only able to crochet following that surgery in August.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you.... very interesting.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> Looks like extra movements in winding the needle point around the yarn to me but I'm a flicker. I have extra movements the way I knit and purl anyway. If it works for you, go for it!!


It does look kinda fussy but I think it's doable. Right now I'm finishing the legs on a pair of socks. But I think I'll work on it on my next project or maybe just make a big swatch and practice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh my, that looks really complicated to me. But that is the beauty of having several ways of doing things.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

The Portuguese purling method is a 'winner' for many knitters. Just ask u-tube for that stitch... there are several demonstrations.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Try this one.That's how I was taut and it is very fast too.
It is easier, you don't twist the stitch, yarn or fingers.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peppered said:


> Try this one.That's how I was taut and it is very fast too.
> It is easier, you don't twist the stitch, yarn or fingers.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Could you please remove the "s" on http so your link is clickable.


You could have done it very easily


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> You could have done it very easily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Sorry about the "s"
Didn't pay attention....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peppered said:


> Sorry about the "s"
> Didn't pay attention....


No problem we've been rescued.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for this link ! I always purl this way and never knew, that it is a Norwegian purling ! It saves a lot of time, knitting and purling this way,- and it definitely looks great in a lacy fabrics !


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have trouble knitting continental purls too.
I keep some simple knitting for car journeys, as a passenger!
Currently making a shrug in basic stockinette. Got to the end of the knit row and instead of turning the work, I knit backwards! From the right needle onto the left needle.
Felt a bit strange at first but was soon whizzing along.
When I got to the knit row, I found the stitch was a little twisted and I needed to work into the back leg instead of the front leg to straighten up, but it was no problem.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

is it just me or does this seem like more movement then the normal purl?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> is it just me or does this seem like more movement then the normal purl?


I find holding my left index finger up and stiffly tend to make it cramp and ache. And yet I do crochet. Not much anymore but I can.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I knit continental but I keep my fingers down low like chrocheting. I don;t hold my finger up in the air the way they normally do. after years of chrocheting I developed my own method.


WindingRoad said:


> I find holding my left index finger up and stiffly tend to make it cramp and ache. And yet I do crochet. Not much anymore but I can.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> I knit continental but I keep my fingers down low like chrocheting. I don;t hold my finger up in the air the way they normally do. after years of chrocheting I developed my own method.


It's just a matter of practice and I hate practice. That's why I can't play the piano today. LOL


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll believe you, but as others have said it looks to be a lot of hand and wrist movements which rings RSI alarm bells to me. I realise that are exaggerated for the slow motion how-to video, but they are still there to do the looping around pull through. 

I'll stick to throwing for now, where purl is easier even than knitting.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

great thanks


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Purling in the continental method can be a real issue. It is the reason I do not spend any time or effort improving my ability to knit that way. I can do it, it just is not worth purling that way as far as I'm concerned.

In flicking, one makes exactly the same motion whether knitting, purling or even making a YO. Each person finds a way that works for them but based on how many people are searching for a better way to purl I would always show a new knitter the flicking method first.



cbjlinda said:


> is it just me or does this seem like more movement then the normal purl?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> Purling in the continental method can be a real issue. It is the reason I do not spend any time or effort improving my ability to knit that way. I can do it, it just is not worth purling that way as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> In flicking, one makes exactly the same motion whether knitting, purling or even making a YO. Each person finds a way that works for them but based on how many people are searching for a better way to purl I would always show a new knitter the flicking method first.


There is a group locally that meets on Tuesday afternoons and one lady was making a sweater with a large shawl like collar ( top down I'm thinking) in seed stitch ( K1, P1) and she went so fast continental style I was amazed.That left index finger was just going a mile a minute.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

gonna practice,thank you


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

No doubt. Still, there is a LOT of discussion about purling. Also, just to keep things in perspective, the fastest knitter in the world (Guinness Book of Records) was a thrower--not a continental knitter. It the individual who is fast--not the method. Think of all the different typing speeds and everyone of them is using the same method.



WindingRoad said:


> There is a group locally that meets on Tuesday afternoons and one lady was making a sweater with a large shawl like collar ( top down I'm thinking) in seed stitch ( K1, P1) and she went so fast continental style I was amazed.That left index finger was just going a mile a minute.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> No doubt. Still, there is a LOT of discussion about purling. Also, just to keep things in perspective, the fastest knitter in the world (Guinness Book of Records) was a thrower--not a continental knitter. It the individual who is fast--not the method. Think of all the different typing speeds and everyone of them is using the same method.


This woman was flying though and doing K1 P1 I can't fly with that pattern.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

I started purling that way a year or so ago and now wouldn't purl any other way. It did take some practice, though, as it is quite different.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

spinnerbee said:


> I started purling that way a year or so ago and now wouldn't purl any other way. It did take some practice, though, as it is quite different.


Which method are you referring to?


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Norwegian style. With this method, the yarn is held in the back of the work. It makes it a fluid motion when you're doing ribbing. But once I started doing it for that, I got so used to it that I use that method always now.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

spinnerbee said:


> Norwegian style. With this method, the yarn is held in the back of the work. It makes it a fluid motion when you're doing ribbing. But once I started doing it for that, I got so used to it that I use that method always now.


Thanks as there are several mention throughout this thread.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Looks like extra movements in winding the needle point around the yarn to me but I'm a flicker. I have extra movements the way I knit and purl anyway. If it works for you, go for it!!


I agree..I personally dont have an issue with the purl stitch in continental.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

EweLaLa said:


> Oh my, that looks really complicated to me. But that is the beauty of having several ways of doing things.


Ditto that.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

This the way I have purled for a long time. When I first switched myself to continental knitting I thought surely there must be an easier way to purl so I went on a YouTube search and found the Norwegian way and after awhile it became second nature to me and so easy now to just get on with my project.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> Looks like extra movements in winding the needle point around the yarn to me but I'm a flicker. I have extra movements the way I knit and purl anyway. If it works for you, go for it!!


I too am a flicker. This method looks harder to me.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

annie78 said:


> I've always had trouble with purling continental and hate the throwing method. Found this on YouTube, it's called Norwegian purl and after about four stitches I was flying through the purling! Had to share it here with you. Hope it helps some of you as it has me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had to watch the video and practice this a lot but I also found out if I laid the yarn I was going to purl onto the tip of the left needle instead of having it to the back I could grab it with my left needle better with less motion and accomplish the same purl stitch.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

ElyseKnox said:


> No doubt. Still, there is a LOT of discussion about purling. Also, just to keep things in perspective, the fastest knitter in the world (Guinness Book of Records) was a thrower--not a continental knitter. It the individual who is fast--not the method. Think of all the different typing speeds and everyone of them is using the same method.


Personally, I don't care about fast - I'm in it for the fun of it! :-D


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

dgid said:


> Personally, I don't care about fast - I'm in it for the fun of it! :-D


I don't usually worry about fast either but I also do production spinning and knitting for Alpaca farms that have stores and they need their products back for inventory in a hurry, for me I just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

Even though I'm a continental knitter I'm not sure the Norwegian purl will work for me as I'm a fairly tight knitter. I can see that extra twist being a problem for me but I'm going to try it and see if it improves the look of my stockinette. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dragonothe (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you!!!! Now I can purl and do stockinette.


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

peppered said:


> Try this one.That's how I was taut and it is very fast too.
> It is easier, you don't twist the stitch, yarn or fingers.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Have you watched the video it looks like she is knitting continental style but I cannot find anywhere that tells which style she is knitting.


ElyseKnox said:


> No doubt. Still, there is a LOT of discussion about purling. Also, just to keep things in perspective, the fastest knitter in the world (Guinness Book of Records) was a thrower--not a continental knitter. It the individual who is fast--not the method. Think of all the different typing speeds and everyone of them is using the same method.


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

annie78 said:


> I've always had trouble with purling continental and hate the throwing method. Found this on YouTube, it's called Norwegian purl and after about four stitches I was flying through the purling! Had to share it here with you. Hope it helps some of you as it has me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

I do not use this method (in the video) at all and (for me) it looks like way-too-much messing around. The way I do it is so much simpler (I'm a "simple" kind of chick), quicker, easier on my arthritis (not so much twisting) and it keeps my tension much more uniform.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

It is a good thing that we all like different methods .... lots of variety out there for us to choose,from, something for everyone.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

peppered said:


> Try this one.That's how I was taut and it is very fast too.
> It is easier, you don't twist the stitch, yarn or fingers.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

I found this last year and love working the purl stitch this way. It is 3 very fluid motions.


----------

